# First ride since my horse attacked me :))



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

how did he attack you?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Are you saying you found a solution? I think llhe is still not liking what is going on with him. If it were up to me I would quit using the cross ties and teach some manners or send him to the canners.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

the canners? As in dog food? If so, how sick and twisted are you?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm confused... I can't see/find the annotation. Why and how did your horse attack you? And you solved it how? Sorry if I'm missing the obvious.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

The video is here, TigerStripes.


Out of curiousity, how much turn-out does Reggie get? Horses kept in stalls for many hours of the day will get stressed out, especially ones with "aggressive" personalities like my boy Freddy, and they develop vices or behaviour problems that help channel their energy.
This "attack for no reason" could be caused by the lack of turn-out (and also lack of variation in work, horses get bored and depressed from doing the same things all the time.) that he gets. Healthy turn-out for most horses is around six to eight hours.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Soooooo...am I assuming you've cross tied him higher/tighter, or that you've just started cross tying him? That's not a solution, that's a cover up. To me, your horse still appears REALLY ****Y while tied, and you did one of the worst things you can do with a horse who has bitten that badly...you stood (for quite a while) and crossed right in front of him where he could easily have grabbed you. Now if the actual biting issue hasn't been addressed, him being cross tied is still him being a loose cannon waiting to go off. JMHO


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> the canners? As in dog food? If so, how sick and twisted are you?


No canners as in food for humans. And I am sick and twisted enough not to waste money, time and the risk of injury to myself or others on a horse that can't be handled without the risk of attack.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It won't be long before he turns to kicking or striking since he can't get to you with his teeth.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

You need to go back and teach him ground manners. Leaving notes and putting him in cross ties gives you a temporary solution that doesn't fix the problem.

I hope you can work it out because that bit and the bruises look painful.:-(


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

You found a solution that works for _*you*_ not the horse. I don't see how he hasn't broke the cross ties and gone mad... Like others said, Its a matter of time before he starts kicking or pushing you into the wall. 
Watch your back !


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Everyone else has it right. You've done nothing but put him in a tighter box (in a manner of speaking). It's only a matter of time before he goes after you again. This time it'll probably be worse. 

Turn out will more than likely help, the more the better. Maybe a diet change. And definitely a vet check to make sure there isn't a pain issue.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thats no solution, thats a crutch.

...and one POed horse.....

also why in the heck did you take off his halter while he was walking into a stall like that? its VERY easy for him to turn and get you again! also you really should be leading horses into their stalls. i know a lot of people do it by turning them loose...whatever, im just saying that one little spook can send them flying into their stall and a whack on the hip. now you have possible injury, AND possible (probable) stall runner.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

THIS HORSE NEEDS MANNERS! Everone is right who says signs will not work they won't. He will know if you are afraid of him! This doesn't help and I understand why you are afraid, but if you just cover the behavior up it will get worse and next time it will be more life threating. I am glad to hear that you got back on but stop letting this horse push you around. So if you need to stop riding for a month to re teach ground manners do it. Riding sometimes what the horse needs, it needs to know who is in charge. Is this horse on grain if so I would stop that to especially if stalled all day it is energy that he doesn't need. If you can turn him out to pasture do it too. GOOD LUCK!


----------

